# Turtle Wax Dri Wash?



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone used this?

Bought a 1 litre bottler today for £1.50, thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Sheriff said:


> Anyone used this?
> 
> Bought a 1 litre bottler today for £1.50, thought I'd give it a try.


Are you sure it's TW? I had a dri wash, thought it was by carplan (tetrosyl) was pretty good stuff though :thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Apologies Avanti, it is indeed Carplan Tripelwax, not Turtle Wax!

Glad you gave it the thumbs up:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Sheriff said:


> Apologies Avanti, it is indeed Carplan Tripelwax, not Turtle Wax!
> 
> Glad you gave it the thumbs up:thumb:


Careful handling the bottle though, I dropped mine and the bottle got a split so the fluid leaked out and because of the extra air, the remander of the contents dried out 
Was nice though in use :thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh dear! ok thanks, I'll be careful with it!


----------

